# Scrapbooking Newbie - Tips & Advice welcome



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if any of you guys were experience scrapbookers.  We are off to DisneyWorld in 2 months time and I would really love to scrapbook this event.  I have never ever done scrapbooking before so would love to get any tips etc that you can offer.

I bought a scrapbooking set last weekend from the book shop which includes 1 scrapbook (the type that you unscrew to add pages), funky scissors with pattern edge, a sissix cutter thingy that makes stars, a pen, odd pieces of patterned paper, few stickers and glue.

I was thinking of collecting the tickets from WDW, flight stubs, obviously photos, menus, maps etc basically anything I could find.  Am I on the right lines?  Might even add a pocket where I can store our video of the experience (defiantly taking camcorder).


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Thimble

It sounds like you've got it all planned out, that sounds like a good idea.  But at the end of the day its really for whaterver the hell you want to go in it so if your anything like me you'll store bus tickets, thempark tickets and maps etc.

Go for it, they're great fun to look back on later on, it'll be like re-living the holliday.

Have fun

Donna


----------



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Donna, at least I know I am on the right tracks.  Like you said I just want something to look back on in the future to re-live the experience.


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Thimble

Sounds as if you're doing OK without our advice - that's exactly what I would do, just collect everything into a carrier bag whilst you're there and then sort it out with the photos when you get home.  My friend in the States who started me off on scrapbooking will also take specific photos with the scrapbook in mind - eg.  we all went to Salzburg for a long weekend when they were over visiting, and she took photos of the shop windows that had displays of traditional things in them.  They worked really well in the scrapbook that she did afterwards.

Just put in there what you want, and what will remind you of the fab time that I'm sure you'll have - beware though, you'll get addicted....................!!

Love
Tillypops
xxx


----------

